# marineland aquarium units large display



## cappuppy

:hi: :shock:Marineland retail display units. I have 5 -8 foot units(4 feet per 8) 1 6x3 plant display(great for koi), 1 sink bagging station, 1 100 gal. reservoir holding tank , all marineland. 4-3 foot tubes of bio balls,1-softener and 1- carbon tank for water filtratioon, all in very good shape. text for pics 954 695 9476, or email [email protected]. entire lot cost over $80,000. looking to sell less than 10 cents on dollar $6,000 takes it all. north broward , florida :king: all ready to be loaded


----------

